# My first competition!



## nedtorious

After 6 or 7 years of talking about it, I finally did it! I entered my first contest! It was a "backyard" contest, but a lot of very experienced, and very good teams were cooking in it (some with very expensive cookers to).

I arrived early Friday morning, the weather was nice! (But that would not last)












IMG_3826.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Apr 23, 2017






On Friday night first turn in was chicken wangs. I was very happy with these. Wangs and dessert were a joint contest with the pros. My wangs took 2nd place!:yahoo:
So I was really happy about that!













IMG_3828.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Apr 23, 2017





 

Next turn in was dessert. I turned in a Texas sheet cake. I thought it was awesome but judges didn't seem to like it.












IMG_3829.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Apr 23, 2017







Friday night was pure hell! After 3 or 4 rounds of thunderstorms it was a challenge just to keep everything dry, including me! I took 3 changes of clothes with me and by the time I got home they were all soaked (even the tshirt I got at the contest)!












IMG_3835.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Apr 23, 2017








It's all good I didn't let it get me down!












IMG_3833.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Apr 23, 2017






First turn in on Saturday was chicken. I really liked these. I got  8s and 9s, but one judge gave me a 6 in tenderness. I'm a CBJ no way these deserved a 6! Anyway these took 9th.












IMG_3836.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Apr 24, 2017






Next was ribz. These were awful, they never got tender. A thunderstorm hit just as I put them on, I didn't get a good bark on them, they just weren't good. I blame the weather! 












IMG_3839.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Apr 24, 2017








Next was pork, over all I was pretty happy with it, the money muscles weren't as tender as they should have been, I originally wasn't going to put them in the box but when I sliced them I thought they were good. I think they tightened up a little in the box, it cost me. The judges didn't like it.












IMG_3842.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Apr 24, 2017








Overall in my first contest I finished 15th out of 22 teams( not bad for a guy with 1 ez 
up and 2 Hunsaker Drums), but most importantly I survived! It was a lot of fun and I got to meet some really awesome people. 

If any of you are considering competing, my advice would be to just go for it and if there's a chance of rain bring rubber boots!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ryanmn

Glad you had fun, food looks awesome. If that earned you 15th, I'm curious what 1st looked like haha


----------



## stobber

I am jelouse, I think that would be a blast.  Not much going on for competitions here in ND.  I entered my business in a rib cook off in July, that will be my first ever.  I cannot wait.  I do not care if I come in last place, just the experience will be fun. 

Good job!!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Congratulations!

Everything look like winners to me!

Point!

Al


----------



## nedtorious

Thanks for the kind words guys! I finally got everything dried out and put up. If I didn't have to work every Saturday, during the summer, I'd probably do a lot more of these.


----------



## sauced

Congratulations!!!! It all looked real good to me. Thanks for posting the pictures!!

Points!!


----------



## ej73

Looks great, dude! And congrats on those wings.

How'd you cook those wangs up?


----------



## menace2sobriety

Lol that looks like it was a good time. Good job on getting out there and giving it a go. It's weekends like that that you'll be telling stories about for a long time


----------



## fatherwarner

so awesome man


----------



## chunkymonkey

Great job! I think your meats look fantastic, and with the incredibly hard conditions, Im impressed anything was put in at all!

Keep it going, and keep pushing through! I hope to eventually have a few under my belt in the next few years.


----------



## noboundaries

Just found this 6 week old thread, but that effort, commitment, and permanent smile in the face of such weather absolutely deserves 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!  All the turn-ins look fantastic!  Good for you.  I suspect this won't be your last contest entry.  Did you have a name for your team?


----------



## nedtorious

Aw shucks, guys thanks for the kind words! 

EJ, I use the Adam Perry Lang method for wangs, basically I foil with butter and broth 1st, then finish on the hot grill so the skin gets kinda crispy. 

Nobo, I've been making a bbq sauce for years, that I call my Hillbilly Soul Sauce, so I named my team Hillbilly Soul BBQ!


----------



## pratherq

Congratulations on making the leap into competition! I haven't been that brave quite yet!

Since it was your first time, what are your takeaways from it? What advice can you give to other first-timers like myself? Is there anything that you forgot or something you wished you would have had with you?

I can't say I'd be too excited about making a dessert...bleh. Haha..


----------



## ososmokeshack

Congrats on entering! Best thing to do is know what needs improving for next time and not finish last!


----------



## nedtorious

PratherQ said:


> Congratulations on making the leap into competition! I haven't been that brave quite yet!
> 
> Since it was your first time, what are your takeaways from it? What advice can you give to other first-timers like myself? Is there anything that you forgot or something you wished you would have had with you?
> 
> I can't say I'd be too excited about making a dessert...bleh. Haha..



Thanks, I sliced my finger, just getting one of my knives out of the case!  So definitely bring a first aid kit!

 And if there is a chance of rain, bring rubber boots, walking around in crocs for two days in ankle deep water wasn't much fun!


----------



## lemans

The fact that you compeated is an awesome accomplishment..we r all proud.. atta boy...points


----------

